
Palantir and Investors Spar Over How to Cash In - jackgavigan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/palantir-and-investors-spar-over-how-to-cash-in-1451439352
======
gregdoesit
Too bad the bulk of the article is behind a paywall.

One of my friends who got offers from Palantir turned it down, as she wasn't
convinced that the stock that was part of the pacakge would be worth
_anything_ , while the recruiter insisted it was worth as much as her Facebook
offer's stock.

In light of this she made the right choice.

~~~
a3n
Select the title. Right-click, search.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Palantir+and+Investors+Spar+Over+H...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Palantir+and+Investors+Spar+Over+How+to+Cash+In&t=ffcm&ia=news)

[http://www.nasdaq.com/article/palantir-and-investors-spar-
ov...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/palantir-and-investors-spar-over-how-to-
cash-in-20151229-00453)

